# Briggs & Stratton outboard????????????



## sidecar7 (Aug 31, 2009)

My old Evinrude 2 stroke 6hp outboard on our Catalina 22 is shot. I am planning to go with a 4 stroke 5 - 6 hp engine. I am interested in the Briggs & Stratton 5hp outboard for a couple of reasons. 1. Cost. 2. Made in the US. 3. No water impeller to maintain. 4. Exhaust into the air only rather than into the water which then bubbles into the air. I know they are not as quiet as a "normal" 4 stroke outboard. Anybody out there have experience with one? Been around one? Thoughts? This is a fresh water boat.

Thanks,

dale


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It sounds like the perfect answer for shallow waters too. You won't have to worry about mud in the pump. 
Here's some reviews on the Bass Pro shops page. 
Bass Pro Shops - Briggs & Stratton\u00ae 5hp Outboard Motor customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I wasn't aware that B&S made outboards... 4 stroke is good, generally heavier but aircooled makes for less weight too, I suppose. (is it air cooled??)

The noise issue may become significant if you do much "cruising" as opposed to simply daysailing and only motoring in and out of marinas or launch areas...

Two things from Denise's link... short shaft only - that could be a problem depending on the lake and conditions, and it's also "no longer available" - though that could be just from that supplier...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Well


Designed for Freshwater Use which means they left out a LOT of what makes the other motors cost more


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Tommy,

The boat "USE" is freshwater, not the design use of the motor.

It would be air cooled if it does not have a water intake/exhaust. The newer B&S motors are better than the old ones, most now have oil pumps, vs "splash" method of circulating oil. Also quiter than years past. At least assuming lawn mower motors. B&S have lost a lot of the mower market over the yrs with other makes coming in with better engines in the mower field, and they were a bit slow in converting. I do not think I have owned a briggs motor for the last 20 of 30 yrs being in the landscape maintenance field. 

I would consider it, not sure how long they have made boat motors, but what they hey, if it works, price is right............what is there to lose, other than it not being what it was advertised to be.

Marty


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

If you look into it the motor is NOT-rated for saltwater use which is also common in trolling motors

10. Can I use my Outboard in salt and brackish water?
The Briggs & Stratton 5HP Outboard is designed for freshwater use. Salt and brackish water are extremely corrosive and can lead to premature failure of components. Such failures are not covered under the Briggs & Stratton limited warranty. 

Just like in the mid-west old mercury's are very common and in saltwater areas there mostly GONE because Evinrude Johnson and others used stainless drive shafts much sooner 

Even some 90s Yamaha's had FAILURE PRONE steel shift shafts


----------



## meteuz (May 13, 2010)

My P18 came with a brad new B&S outboard. I would not have bought it myself, but I had no choice at that point, and after using it a bit I found it to be better than I expected. I mostly use it in freshwater though I take it into salt water for several days every year. After 3 years there are no issues with the engine other than some surface rust on some bolts etc. I like the simplicity of the engine, though I don't like the noise. It is probably even louder than most 2 cycle engines. My biggest beef with it is that it is a short shaft. With only two people on the boat, if one goes to the bow the propeller starts to cavitate. That is the reason I intend to replace it with a long-shaft engine at some point. If your setup does OK with a short shaft, you might do well with the B&S.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I had one on my last boat, it was great. A little noisy but reliable, powerful, easy to maintain, and cheap. The only drawback was the prop, it's pitched too high for a sailboat, and there are no other props available. I had an Oday 192 and hit hull speed at 1/2 throttle. And when I got it it idled at 4 mph so I had to adjust the idle down.


----------



## ozarksailer (May 30, 2012)

I have a 25' macgreggor with a 5 HP B S OUTBOARD it has plenty of power to spare. to hard to reach the shifter and tiller from the cockpit. It's ok motor not the best for my boat needs a lower transom and the idle speed is to fast for docking. Hope this helps wish I had a different motor want to buy mine.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Had a B & S OB on my C22. Was noisy and heavy. With the power boat prop, it pushed the boat at near hull speed at idle. I couln't find a lower pitched prop. O/W worked fine. With clean, fresh gas, worked fine.


----------

